# لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بداية يا شباب ,, أنا أذكر هذا الموضوع للفائدة فقط
وأرجو أن لا يستخدمه أحد في أغراض خبيثة

لأنه مثل ما أنت تستخدمه مع صديقك .. ممكن واحد تاني يستخدم الطريقة معاك

يا شباب .. الله يخليكم ... مسألة الاختراق غير أخلاقية ... 

ولكني سأعلمكم الطريقة لتستخدمها مع من يزعجك ويؤذيك ...

ولكن قبل أن أخبرك الطريقة ... اقرأ العبارة التالية ...

(( أقسم وأتعهد أنني لن أضر أحدا من أصدقائي ... ولن أتجسس على معلوماتهم ))

وبعد أن أقسمت ... الآن أنا أثق بك

الخطوات :

أولا: أرسل إيميل إلى صديقك بحيث أنه لا بد أن يرد عليك بإيميل ، مثل أن تسأله سؤال ، فتجبره أنه

يجيب .



ثانيا: بعد استلامك الرسالة التي أرسلها صديقك ... اضغط على زر

Reply


ثالثا: أكتب نص هذا الملف

Habraka dabra


رابعا: أرسل هذا الملف إلى صديقك



خامسا: ثم ....



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.

اذهب إلى بيت زميلك أنت ومعك اثنين من العتاولة



وخليهم يمسكوه ... و اضربه ضرب بعصايه حمرة على ظهره

واسأله .. شنو الباسوورد .. مالك؟

شنو الباسوورد .. مالك؟

وزيد عليه الضرب ... لغاية ما تطلع عيونه ويعترف

اكتب الباسوورد وادخل على ***** صديقك وتجسس عليه

الرجاء عدم اخبار أحد بهذه الطريقة​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

*دى وصفة سهلة خالص 
يا سيزو بس عاوز اقولك حاجة صغيرة 
انا ما قريتش القسم اللى انت كاتبه 
يبقى انا فى حل عن اختراق ميل اصحابى 
صح 
و
و
و
بما ان 
انت اقرب واعز 
صاحب لى فى المنتدى
اسمح لى
و 
و 
سامحنى 
انى 
يعنى 
لو مل يضايقكش 
انى استخدم الطريقة دى 
مع 
مع 
معاك يا سيزو يا حبيبى 
خلى بالك على نفسك بقى
ههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خووووووووفى منك يا يوحنا يا حبيب قلبى .. صدقنى المثل الى بيقول ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الزبيب
موافقك يا عنيا 
تسلم​


----------



## زهرة الربيع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

يسلموو ع الطريقة

تحياتي


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

نورتى وتسلم مشاركتك الاخت زهره الربيع


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

الحمد لله عرفت باسورد واحد صحبى من يومين بس .. بس تعبت قوى


----------



## gift (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

هو انت خليت فيها
الرجاء عدم اخبار أحد بهذه الطريقة


----------



## علا عصام نمور (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

ههههه
انت شكلك بتستعميليها.
وشكرا على هي الطريقة السهلة.


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*



gift قال:


> هو انت خليت فيها
> الرجاء عدم اخبار أحد بهذه الطريقة




/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

يا عم جيفت قول يا باسط .. وما انصحكش ب الطريقه دى خطر جدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:act31::act31:

شكرا للمرور:ura1:


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*



علا عصام نمور قال:


> ههههه
> انت شكلك بتستعميليها.
> وشكرا على هي الطريقة السهلة.



*****************************************
وحياتك مع اعز اصحابى بس عشان المحاضر والنيابات والذى منه تخلص ودى ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا للمرور


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خووووووووفى منك يا يوحنا يا حبيب قلبى .. صدقنى المثل الى بيقول ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الزبيب
> موافقك يا عنيا
> تسلم​



يا باشا ايه الثقة دى كلها والله يا بنى القلوب عند بعضها
تسلم عنيك يا جميل 

سمعت ان ميرو و مرمر بيجربوا الطريقة فى بعض 
وهى دى 
الضربة المزدوجة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

:bomb: :bomb: :bomb:​


----------



## سيزار (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

سمعت ان ميرو و مرمر بيجربوا الطريقة فى بعض 
وهى دى 
الضربة المزدوجة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

**************************************
ادى الاخبار بتوصل بسرعه يا يوحنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كويس انك متابع الحزب بتاعهم الفاشل دا


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

*نعم نحن هنا*
*ليه هو احنا زيكم عشان نعمل كده في بعض*
*حد قالك يا استاز يوحنا انت وسيزار اننا خينين زي ناس اصحابنا عارفهم ولا اقولك عليهم راجع الكلام اللي كاتبه في صحبك من شويه*
*كمان غلطانين وبتلحقوا كلام علينا*
*حقيقي يعملوا العمله ويموها علي غيرهم*
*يابني دي حاجه مش غريبه عليكم*​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*



mero_engel قال:


> *نعم نحن هنا*
> *ليه هو احنا زيكم عشان نعمل كده في بعض*
> *حد قالك يا استاز يوحنا انت وسيزار اننا خينين زي ناس اصحابنا عارفهم ولا اقولك عليهم راجع الكلام اللي كاتبه في صحبك من شويه*
> *كمان غلطانين وبتلحقوا كلام علينا*
> ...



///////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
على قلبنا زى العسل اطلعى منها بس هههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا طريقة سهلة يا سيزار

بس المشكلة انهم يقو يصادروا العتاولة
شحوا قوى من السوق
ههههههههههههههه

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل يا سيزار​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

اى خدمه اخى الفاضل روووووووووووووووووكى على فكره انت اعز اصحابى هنا واحتمال ازورك قريب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمستخدمى الياهو فقط  طريقة معرفة باسورد صديقك*

شكرا يا سيزو على الرد الجميل بدالى
اما انتى يا ميرو 
اللى بنعمله انا وسيزو دى سياسة
 قدامكم خمسين سنة علشان تتعلموها 
يكون الحزب بتاعكم طلع معاش
و بعدين زى ما قالك سيزووووو
اطلعى منها هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روميو ميرو (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرررررررررررا يا رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااله على المجهود الجبار


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه سهلة اوى


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*قديمة *
*لكنها خفيفة الدم*
*شكرا يا سيزار*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (26 يوليو 2009)

وكده يبقي جبنا من الاخر


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد طريقة مثالية جداً  ده الأختراق أهون بكتير ..


----------



## *koki* (26 يوليو 2009)

انا هجرب الموضوع دة وهرد ههههههههه عليك
طب ممكن تدينى عنوانك عشان ازورك ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على الطريقه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ممكن نجربها فيك علشان لو مضمونة اعملها فى اصحابى*
*هههههههه*
*ميررررررررررسى ليك*
*موضوع تحفة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ana-semon (30 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه 
دي حاجة سهلة اوييييي جدا يعني
ميرسي سيزار​


----------



## maro_12 (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you for the esay way


----------

